# Flirtin with Disaster on Delivery!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Last night in NYC Suburbs the temperature was in the teens during prime dinner delivery hours. I got a delivery to a high rise public housing building. No big deal, you get used to it around here. Been there many times with no problems.

Everyone knows when it's too cold to hang outside the hi rise public housing becomes the hangout. Of course my delivery is on the 8th floor so when I go into the lobby some of the fellas are hanging out. The guys in the lobby aren't the ones to worry about, it's the Goodfellas hanging in the stairwell you need to avoid. I get off the elevator at the 8th floor and the hallway looked and smelled like a block party. Oh shit, quick delivery and GTFO. No such luck, dude says to me "let me get some of that". I said "look I'm delivering it to that door and they're hungry but I got some pizzas in the car I'll bring up for a couple hits of that ganja". Luckily the guys were either too stoned or too stupid to realize I'd never be back up but I hit the car and left (sorry no pizza fellas).

Got me thinking of all the stupid shit we face in cities or suburbs:

Accidents
False accusations
scams
rude customers
rude restaurant employees
Parking problems
etc.etc.
Food Delivery needs a theme song! At the start of each day/night this should be what is playing in your car!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Looks like you went into one of the NYCHA buildings. Always a pungent smell of marijuana and urine as soon as you enter.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Sorry but my common sense will not allow me to enter public high rise.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Sorry but my common sense will not allow me to enter public high rise.


I respect that but everyone's "common sense" is different depending on your background and your life experiences. I grew up in the Bronx so Public Housing hi rises aren't out of bounds *IF* the money is right. For you it's "common sense" never to go in one, for me it's "common sense" never to go into the stairwell of one! :roflmao:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Last night in NYC Suburbs the temperature was in the teens during prime dinner delivery hours. I got a delivery to a high rise public housing building. No big deal, you get used to it around here. Been there many times with no problems.
> 
> Everyone knows when it's too cold to hang outside the hi rise public housing becomes the hangout. Of course my delivery is on the 8th floor so when I go into the lobby some of the fellas are hanging out. The guys in the lobby aren't the ones to worry about, it's the Goodfellas hanging in the stairwell you need to avoid. I get off the elevator at the 8th floor and the hallway looked and smelled like a block party. Oh shit, quick delivery and GTFO. No such luck, dude says to me "let me get some of that". I said "look I'm delivering it to that door and they're hungry but I got some pizzas in the car I'll bring up for a couple hits of that ganja". Luckily the guys were either too stoned or too stupid to realize I'd never be back up but I hit the car and left (sorry no pizza fellas).
> 
> ...


lolz!!!


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Just say after I leave it at the door and take a picture it’s all yours


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Last night in NYC Suburbs the temperature was in the teens during prime dinner delivery hours. I got a delivery to a high rise public housing building. No big deal, you get used to it around here. Been there many times with no problems.
> 
> Everyone knows when it's too cold to hang outside the hi rise public housing becomes the hangout. Of course my delivery is on the 8th floor so when I go into the lobby some of the fellas are hanging out. The guys in the lobby aren't the ones to worry about, it's the Goodfellas hanging in the stairwell you need to avoid. I get off the elevator at the 8th floor and the hallway looked and smelled like a block party. Oh shit, quick delivery and GTFO. No such luck, dude says to me "let me get some of that". I said "look I'm delivering it to that door and they're hungry but I got some pizzas in the car I'll bring up for a couple hits of that ganja". Luckily the guys were either too stoned or too stupid to realize I'd never be back up but I hit the car and left (sorry no pizza fellas).
> 
> ...


you handled that pretty smoothly, glad it didn't go sideways


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

rideshareMN said:


> you handled that pretty smoothly, glad it didn't go sideways


There is good and bad to growing up in the Bronx like me and @ConkeyCrack did, or Brooklyn like @Lissetti did. On the good side if you survived growing up there, you learned to be street smart, think fast on your feet and show no fear! :roflmao:


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I'll bring up for a couple hits of that ganja"


How many hits did you take though?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Don't even think we have any Govt housing where I live.....


----------

